# Barium Upper GI tests and constipation from Barium



## PainInTheBowel (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post.I have had IBS for over 20 years. I have always just called is a sensitive stomach but I can have pain from it that is so bad I praying from it, sweating from it and can't move. All depending on which pain it is that comes up on a particular day. In general since I eliminated dairy 10 years ago it got about 30% better. Then when I started eating healthier it got another 20% better.

When I do have IBS, I can have very painful C, that immediately after is followed by one or more D in a row.

The reason for this post is I started having trouble swallowing dry foods. They get stuck in my chest and press on my diaphragm. Even I made a potato soup very creamy but thick and i ate a lit I could get the same pressure. So I was nervous when my GI doc ordered a Barium Swallow Upper GI series. Nervous because I heard he liquid is very thick and gross. But I just had it done and it wasn't so bad.

Now I am worrying because my constipation can get very painful and I heard the Barium is extremely cement-like. I already took two colace pills and 200mg of Magnesium. I had one regular BM already but it wasn't white so I assume that wasn't the barium. So I am wondering if on top of colace and magnesium if I should start Miralax or milk of magnesium or psylium? I have never tried any of these before.

Anyone have a bad constipation experience after barium? If so did anything help? Also is it ok for me took take all of these at one or 2-3 of these at once?

Thank you!


----------



## augustine123816 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'm having this test tomorrow. Just came across your post and was wondering how it went for you. I have the same issues with constipation and am wondering what to expect in the days following the test. Did you have much touble? Any suggestions as to how I can limit the constipation caused by the barium?

Thanks!


----------



## PainInTheBowel (Mar 22, 2014)

I had the test last Friday. The Barium did not taste as bad as I thought. It was unflavored they aaid the flavors make it taste worse. The test was pretty easy.

After the test the radiologist said the stuff is like cement and comes out like a brick which freaked me out. So immediately after I took Colace (docusate sodium) and I took 200mg of magnesium. I ask in a few groups and most people said that should be enough. Then i made a cabbage vegtable soup that night for the next day too.I had about one or two bowel movements a day since the test yet they weren't white. So I have a feeling its still in me. Everytime its been coming out pretty hard. When I eat ice cream the last 2 nights I had pain in my right kidneys so I have a feeling it is stuck there. I probably should have taken Miralax instead. Im being extremely careful to eat fiber. I added a lot of flax to my oatmeal plus digestive enzymes. The radiologist also suggested Milk of Magnesia. So maybe try that. I see my gastro thur so im going to ask him. Good luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well usually the barium swallow solution has an evacuation agent in it.... so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## PainInTheBowel (Mar 22, 2014)

Update: The barium Definitely has not been evacuated still in the sense that it is supposed to turn my stool white. Even if it has then ever since my BM have been messed up.


----------

